# RC Cola decal???



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Where did this AFX decal come from.I don't ever remember seeing it in a set.
Ideas anyone


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

RC Cola was on a Porsche Can-Am car, and also on the Rev-a-Matic grandstands, as well as the billboard crash walls.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

actual on epay

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-23-16-RC-C...9:1|66:2 |65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> RC Cola was on a Porsche Can-Am car, and also on the Rev-a-Matic grandstands, as well as the billboard crash walls.


Yes thanks for the info. I was however thinking of the original decal sheet.
Where did it come from? I can think of no set or promotion with a RC Cola decal sheet.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Perhaps a factory left-over then.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I am pretty sure the RC car could be purchased with that decal sheet.. one of those nifty little promo's Aurora was so good at.


Dave


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wayne Lawton's AFX Slot Car Sticker site says the stickers came in a special set with two 917/10K Porsches. It allowed you to make Follmer's (#16) and Kemp's (#23) 1973 cars from the RC Cola/Bobby Rinzler team. George and Charlie each won a race that season.

Wayne make repro stickers.

http://www.afxslotcarstickers.net/

Russ the Hutt


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Wayne Lawton's AFX Slot Car Sticker site says the stickers came in a special set with two 917/10K Porsches. It allowed you to make Follmer's (#16) and Kemp's (#23) 1973 cars from the RC Cola/Bobby Rinzler team. George and Charlie each won a race that season.
> 
> Wayne make repro stickers.
> 
> ...


That`s the ebay link I placed in this thread.


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

The original stickers were a 1973 promotion for RC Cola as they were sponsoring two Can-Am cars that year, #16 for Geroge Follmer (the '72 Champ) and the #23 for Kemp. For the promotion you would get one white car with the stripes painted on each side and a set of stickers to make either the #16 or the #23. The #16 car was also available as a seperate AFX car that year (one of the last AFX bodies made before they started making MT cars) and I think as a Magna-Traction when they came out about two years later. Aurora would always use the #23 car in there catalogs but I don't think it was ever sold seperately or even in race sets. There are a few unique stickers that were part of the promotional sticker set that are not on the "normal" #16 AFX car. I was alwyas surprised how well these bodies handled, with the long tail and wing sticking out hte back I expected them to be very unstable but they aren't - they are really fun to drive!


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, very informative. My next question would be has anyone seen an old RC Cola ad with this promotion in it. Most of us have seen the sugar daddy and petty promo TV guide ad.I also have seen the Foyt Indy coyote ad Aurora did but I have never seen the RC Cola ad. I would love to see this ad,If anyone has it can you please post a picture of it here.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Going through my photo files I found this number 16 car you speak of it has the unique decal you speak of.I wish it still had the rest.


----------

